# Fasciolatums in bud



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2014)

Cool. Keep us posted.


----------



## Amadeus (Apr 30, 2014)

NEAT! I had no idea they budded like that.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2014)

Amadeus said:


> NEAT! I had no idea they budded like that.



You have right! My aim is to show not only the flower, but to show the plant from starting to blooming. I have cyps only cca. from 1 year today, but very easy to grow plants if you keep some rules.


----------

